# Recs for small custom metal work



## PastryAllDay (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm looking for any recs you may have of companies that will take on the wierd/ small jobs that come from pastry chefs looking for specific equipment. Specifically, I am looking for custom croissant cutter/ rollers. I've been in touch with about 6 firms now that offer custom work, but it's typically for a much bigger job. Any recs from places you've worked with? 
Thanks!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

My first suggestion is ChefRubber. They have a page especially for emailing them about custom projects and tools:
ChefRubber custom projects

Also, what is it you don't like about croissant roller/cutters that already exist? Is it just a size issue?


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

PastryAllDay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for any recs you may have of companies that will take on the wierd/ small jobs that come from pastry chefs looking for specific equipment. Specifically, I am looking for custom croissant cutter/ rollers. I've been in touch with about 6 firms now that offer custom work, but it's typically for a much bigger job. Any recs from places you've worked with?
> Thanks!


I was a teacher of baking and pastry for many years. I would sometimes need custom mold, tools, etc.
I found that the welding class, cnc class, and many more were able to help me out. I particularly loved the 3d printer program. They were able to manufacture the broken kitchen aid parts (gears mostly) in 24 hours for me.
I know that many schools are not in session, but contact the instructors to see if they can point you in the right direction.
Good luck


----------



## PastryAllDay (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks! I just emailed them. Most croissant cutters available are a bit small and we are looking to maintain our size while changing the shape/not pulling anymore.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

PastryAllDay said:


> Thanks! I just emailed them. Most croissant cutters available are a bit small and we are looking to maintain our size while changing the shape/not pulling anymore.


Is there a reason you don't just use a knife?
I found there was too much scrap using a roller cutter and it slowed things down.
This one, I gave it away.


----------



## PastryAllDay (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey all!! Thought I would post the site we ended up finding/using. I'm really pleased, not too $$ and super communicative. We do use a knife to cut, but want to score them w the roller so they are super consistent. We (used to) do about 3000 piece a day, so the time to measure and mark w a normal bicycle cutter is just too long. Thanks for all the suggestions! But this site is amazing for custom work: http://practicalbaker.bakery.com/


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

PastryAllDay said:


> Hey all!! Thought I would post the site we ended up finding/using. I'm really pleased, not too $$ and super communicative. We do use a knife to cut, but want to score them w the roller so they are super consistent. We (used to) do about 3000 piece a day, so the time to measure and mark w a normal bicycle cutter is just too long. Thanks for all the suggestions! But this site is amazing for custom work: http://practicalbaker.bakery.com/


Hey, this is good info, so thanks for sharing that. Just curious, in regard to ChefRubber, I know you put in a request with them. How did that go?


----------



## PastryAllDay (Jul 27, 2018)

chefpeon said:


> Hey, this is good info, so thanks for sharing that. Just curious, in regard to ChefRubber, I know you put in a request with them. How did that go?


I got an auto confirm on my request for a quote, but nothing beyond that. I think though they specialize in plastic and I was more looking for a metal product. /also, pandemic times, so could just be different right now.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

PastryAllDay said:


> Hey all!! Thought I would post the site we ended up finding/using. I'm really pleased, not too $$ and super communicative. We do use a knife to cut, but want to score them w the roller so they are super consistent. We (used to) do about 3000 piece a day, so the time to measure and mark w a normal bicycle cutter is just too long. Thanks for all the suggestions! But this site is amazing for custom work: http://practicalbaker.bakery.com/


Can't you get a cutter attachment for the sheeter.


----------



## PastryAllDay (Jul 27, 2018)

retiredbaker said:


> Can't you get a cutter attachment for the sheeter.


We used to use that, but it smooshes the top layer of dough down over all the lovely lamination, instead of slicing through. We're trying to improve the look, so cutting w a sharp knife shows off the layers in an incredibly different way.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

PastryAllDay said:


> We used to use that, but it smooshes the top layer of dough down over all the lovely lamination, instead of slicing through. We're trying to improve the look, so cutting w a sharp knife shows off the layers in an incredibly different way.


Yeh, I agree...
It was always done with a knife, rev' sheeters are a latter invention.
On the final pass I'd roll the dough onto the 2 inch dough pin that come with the rondo sheeter,
then unroll the dough on a 10 foot table,
press it out with a big heavy alum rolling pin to get it even,
cut into 4 x 10 foot long strips and stack the strips on each other. 
Trim so they are all even...
Then cut triangles in stacks of 4.
Saves a ton of time and makes it easier to get consistent sizes.
Requires a fairly long knife with a deep draught or you'd crush the top croiss in the stack.


----------

